# Graco 170 or 390



## MDO (Mar 12, 2012)

Looking to purchase reliable spray equipment for 2-3 rental units per year plus home projects. Sherwin-Williams manager says the 170 for $399 is all I need. Should I invest $400 more for a an entry pro model such as the 390? The equipment needs to be durable enough to also handle a small apartment complex of 8 units.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

How about the Graco 210es. .47gpm 1500gal/yr 3000psi. $449.00 at HD. http://magnum.graco.com/products/M_Pages.nsf/Webpages/1Graco210ES#tab4


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

The tradeworks 170 piston is not rated for nearly as much as the commercial units. I would say maybe 100 gallons as opposed to 500 or 600 on a commercial set of packings. However I have several guys who have the old style Graco Magnum which came before the Tradeworks units who do similar applications as you do and they swear by them


----------



## MDO (Mar 12, 2012)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> How about the Graco 210es. .47gpm 1500gal/yr 3000psi. $449.00 at HD. http://magnum.graco.com/products/M_Pages.nsf/Webpages/1Graco210ES#tab4


 
Looked all day long for one... HD is selling newer models in this area


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll sell you a 695.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

MDO said:


> Looked all day long for one... HD is selling newer models in this area


That sucks. Maybe they could order one for you?


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Why not invest in a 390 or 395 graco or titan 440. You wont miss the extra money spent but you will reap the benefits of a sprayer that will last you forever. As long as you clean after each use.


----------

